# 2007 System Six Team Si 3 - Is this a good bike?



## mbpF700 (Jan 16, 2006)

How is this frame compared to today's frames? There's a new 2007 System Six at my LBS that is marked down pretty significantly. I'm in the market for a new bike and leaning towards a CAAD 9, but this 2007 model looks pretty tempting. Just wondering since the aluminum/carbon combo isn't available anymore, was it not a good design?


They say it would be a full warranty. I guess if it was a bad design and I had problems with the frame coming apart or paint cracking, they'd give me a new frame? I wonder what today's equivalent frame would be for this bike?


----------



## Devastator (May 11, 2009)

A: Yes


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

If for casual riding then would be fine otherwise caad 9 is a better frame.


----------



## shibaman (May 2, 2008)

mbpF700 said:


> How is this frame compared to today's frames? There's a new 2007 System Six at my LBS that is marked down pretty significantly. I'm in the market for a new bike and leaning towards a CAAD 9, but this 2007 model looks pretty tempting. Just wondering since the aluminum/carbon combo isn't available anymore, was it not a good design?
> 
> 
> They say it would be a full warranty. I guess if it was a bad design and I had problems with the frame coming apart or paint cracking, they'd give me a new frame? I wonder what today's equivalent frame would be for this bike?


http://www.roadbikereview.com/cat/latest-bikes/road-bike/cannondale/PRD_367055_5668crx.aspx

I have 4000 mi on mine and have found it to be an amazing frame. I used to have a CAAD8, and the Six is just as stiff at the crank but much more comfortable on bad roads. 
I have an extra natural frame waiting to build some day. 
Personally I would jump on that deal at your LBS. You won't regret it!


----------



## sbindra (Oct 18, 2004)

Less than a week ago, I built up a brand new System 6 with english BB. Due to time constraints, I have not managed to get a long ride in. Everything has been 2 hours or less.

Since May, I have been riding a CAAD 9 with BB30.

From what I can tell so far, the System Six feels a little softer. I assume it is the carbon portion of the design. However, I must admit that the CAAD 9 is about the same. When I got the CAAD 9 in May, I had been riding a Giant TCR Advanced, which is a carbon bike. I had heard all sorts of horror stories about the harshness of aluminum. I was pleasantly surprised when I rode the CAAD 9 at how smooth it was and that there was no "chatter". So while the System Six is fantastic, so is the CAAD 9 and I don't know given the option again, whether or not I would get a System Six over a CAAD 9. I guess a lot depends on pricing. I paid another $260 for the System Six on eBay (I bought the CAAD 9 at a slight discount from a dealer). If the System Six is at full price, in no way do I think it is worth the premium over the CAAD 9.

From what I have read from others on the forum, Cannondale stopped making the System Six because it was too expensive. Basically, you most of a carbon frame, most of an aluminum frame, and then cut portion and bond them together. I can only imagine there's a lot of wasted material and the bonding portion is labor and time intensive.

What will you use the bike for? Do you race? If so, CAAD 9 for sure.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

I would get the system six over caad 9, this is one of the best frame from Cannondale. It's stiff and performance of this bike is great and that is the reason why I kep all three bikes.


----------



## shibaman (May 2, 2008)

I do a lot of climbing centuries. Hard climbs, fast down hills on bad roads. I love to suffer on the hills! The Six climbs like no other bike I have been on. With the right tires(http://www.roadbikereview.com/cat/wheels/tires-clincher/vittoria/PRD_291972_2489crx.aspx) it can be almost a plush ride. It is a much better bike for climbing than my Specialized Roubix with a triple. Stiff frame at the crank!


----------



## HikenBike (Apr 3, 2007)

shibaman said:


> I do a lot of climbing centuries. Hard climbs, fast down hills on bad roads. I love to suffer on the hills! The Six climbs like no other bike I have been on. With the right tires(http://www.roadbikereview.com/cat/wheels/tires-clincher/vittoria/PRD_291972_2489crx.aspx) it can be almost a plush ride. It is a much better bike for climbing than my Specialized Roubix with a triple. Stiff frame at the crank!


I've done several climbing centuries on my 2007 System Six also. Not only does it climb, it descends just as well. The oversized head tube and fork makes it stable. I've descended at 40 mph without shimmy'n.


----------



## ridenfish39 (Jun 20, 2008)

HikenBike said:


> I've done several climbing centuries on my 2007 System Six also. Not only does it climb, it descends just as well. The oversized head tube and fork makes it stable. I've descended at 40 mph without shimmy'n.


+1 for the System 6

I did a 110 miler on Sunday (Gap Gallop Century with a wrong turn) and hit 54 mph coming down Blue Mtn in Pa (not a real mountain to you westerners) The bike is amazingly stable downhill and it is really stiff and responsive on the uphills. It is a bit harsh, but I have put on a cushier saddle and it's a lot better now. It's a shame Cannondale stopped making it. I had a great deal on a Super Six but I passed it up to keep my 07 System.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

For me 46 mph on a short distance and trying to crack the 50 barrier, althought the super six is not far behind 45 on the same hill.


----------



## mbpF700 (Jan 16, 2006)

Wow, ok I better go ride it. There's only one there and it's my size. It looks incredible. I was hoping to ride the CAAD 9-1 and this bike back to back and make up my mind between the two, but they said they won't have any in until later this month.

I don't race, recreation only. Put about 1500 miles a year on my Cannondale F700 mountain bike turned Bad Boy clone. I'd like to up that to 2000 miles per year on a new road bike. I do it purely for exercise and to keep myself in somewhat decent shape. Although I am extremely competitive at everything I do, even with myself, so every ride to me is a race against my previous best time. My friend and I from work are starting to venture out of the flatlands to the hills. I want a light bike that I won't be looking at buying upgrades for right away. That's why I was leaning towards the CAAD 9-1 with the full dura-ace setup.

Right now they have the 2007 System Six Si Team 3 in the black and grey, 58 cm, looks like all Ultegra for around $2800 if I recall correctly. I think the MSRP for the CAAD 9-1 is $2999? Both are made in USA which I really like.

Is that a good deal?


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

mbpF700 said:


> Right now they have the 2007 System Six Si Team 3 in the black and grey, 58 cm, looks like all Ultegra for around $2800 if I recall correctly. I think the MSRP for the CAAD 9-1 is $2999? Both are made in USA which I really like.
> 
> Is that a good deal?


Buy the SystemSix before somebody else does and you're too late. :mad2: 

They don't make the SystemSix frame anymore as it was too expensive to make -- Cannondale had to take a CAAD9 frame, cut it in half (rear half), and then bond it together with a molded carbon frame (front half). Remember -- 50% of the SystemSix is the rear half of a CAAD9, so by purchasing the SystemSix you're getting the most important part of the CAAD9. It's a much better deal compared to a "whole" CAAD9. The SystemSix frame on the Team 3 is the identical top-end frame Liquigas and Barloworld used in 2007. 2007 Het Volk, Liege-Bastogne-Liege, Giro d'Italia and Classica San Sebastian were won on the SystemSix, and a recently retired Italian pro told me about six months ago that the SystemSix is the best bike he has ever raced on. I will add that the oversize head tube on the front of the SystemSix makes sprinting and descending an absolute pleasure -- like riding on a totally straight rail with no road "twitch," no "shimmy", no lateral flex.

So hurry now while supplies last.


----------

